# Windows Media Center 2005 Composite Input Setup



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

I recently bought a Media Center enabled computer. Now I'm trying to hook up my Gamecube, or any composite input for that matter, however this is proving very problamatic. Whenever I try to have the computer detect my input, it sees the Gamecube as a "set-top." It even finds the composite input, and I can see the screen in a tiny box. However, since it posesses no IR ports, I cannot complete this installation.
So, I tried doing a manual install. However I can't figure out how to get the computer to recognize the composite input. Is this a setting outside of Media Center, or am I missing something? The computer I have media center on is not connected to the internet, and would this help?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Multimedia forum, as you may get more response here 

Are you still having this problem? If so, I found this for the Xbox, so some of it may be relevent:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/mediacenter/evaluation/devices/setup/xbox.mspx

Ah, see if this helps:

http://groups-beta.google.com/group...read/thread/ce6fa3a0f4bcf5a/067c9fef237633b2?

Looks like it may not be an easy thing to do, but I can have a better dig around if you want 

Regards

eddie


----------

